# Maxxair roof vent cover



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone used these? How hard is it to install Maxxair vents on an RV? 

I like the fact you can open your vents anytime, raining or not. Would like to hear any pros or cons about these, or if you prefer a different brand than this. Thanks


----------



## outbackshack (Jan 28, 2008)

I use them and think they are great. They only took 10 minutes or so each to install. I not only leave the vents open when traveling to keep fresh air in the trailer, I leave them open all year long. Its nice not having that musky smell after storing the camper in the off season.


----------



## wasy (Jan 27, 2008)

I have used them for many units over many years. In Arizona leave them open a bit all year. Install furnace filter material, you will have to cut the material to fit, between the screen in your vent and the vent frame to keep the airborne dust out of your unit.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I too have them on my trailer and I like the fact that I can leave the vents open without fear of rain getting in.
However I do find that there is one setback to these and that is lack of air flow. Does anyone else find this as well??


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I havent put these on ours yet, but really thinking about it. 

Are you saying that less air is able to come inside the camper with the vent open, when you have the maxxair vent installed? I guess it would be a wind barrier for the most part, it seems.


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have them on every vent on our trailer. We have 4 all together. The vents stay open year round when we aren't actually camping. The thing I really like about them is they drawn a vacuum and suck out the stail smells when you are in transit, especially from the bathroom. We don't have the musky order from a camper that has been setting idle. They work great. I recommend them to every camper. I mentions the vent covers in an earlier post. http://www.campercommunity.com/foru...s/160-any-rv-modifications-you-care-list.html
:thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmmm, guess I am going to have to get some of these. It does seem to have some good benefits now that you mention them.


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

When we took the RV (bludog) in for it's first oil change, they had a special on these Vent Covers. Installed two for us. No more flapping vent covers going down the road. Mercifully quick way to purge hot air (it will become summer again...don't worry). Now that I see how they were installed...I'm embarrassed. Real easy...no drilling into the roof required.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

My dh installed these on our tt last summer didn't take him anytime at all, and we really love them and love not having to worry about rain coming in the camper.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

It appears camping world is having a sale on these

MaxxAir Roof Vent Covers - Camping World


----------

